# PS elements color channel swap?



## bytch_mynickname (Jun 14, 2006)

I just got my Hoya R72 infared filter and went outside to take a few pictures and then realized that I am not sure if I can swapp the red and blue color channels in PS elements 4? If I can, I am missing it somehow. Does anyone know if this is possible or am I out of luck? If what I have won't do it, what is a good and cheap (or free) program that will swap the channels? Thanks


----------



## JEazy (Jul 3, 2006)

I recently ran into this problem after purchasing my Hoya R72 filter. I was also using Adobe Photoshop Elements 4.0, so what I was doing was using the color variations option to get the look i wanted with the Decrease Red and Increase green and blue commands. I got sick of doing that so I went to www.adobe.com and downloaded a free 30 day trial of Adobe Photoshop CS2, which has the Channel mixer option. If you want to keep CS2 trial for more than 30 days, once you get to the end of the month, reset your computers clock back so CS2 thinks you still have another month left. Hope that helps.


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Jul 3, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> I recently ran into this problem after purchasing my Hoya R72 filter. I was also using Adobe Photoshop Elements 4.0, so what I was doing was using the color variations option to get the look i wanted with the Decrease Red and Increase green and blue commands. I got sick of doing that so I went to www.adobe.com and downloaded a free 30 day trial of Adobe Photoshop CS2, which has the Channel mixer option. If you want to keep CS2 trial for more than 30 days, once you get to the end of the month, reset your computers clock back so CS2 thinks you still have another month left. Hope that helps.


 
Thanks for the tips, however I have been using CS2 for the channel mixer like you said. I bought a copy from ebay and it turned out to be a fake so I juse used the disk to install and use the 30 day trial on it. I really like it even though it is more complicated than elements. Like you , I bought the Hoya R72 and ran into problems with elemetns from there. I contacted my university and will be buying a copy of CS2 for somehwhere around $200. If you have some extra cash, it may be worthwhile for you to check your school if you are a student or I am sure you know someone who is. Good luck.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't swap the channels for IR.  I just invert the colors by duplicating the background layer, inverting it (ctrl+i), and then setting the blend mode to "color".  You can probably do that in Elements.


----------

